# Bolen's H-16 electrical problems



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I bought a rectifier for my tractor. It is a replacement for a Kohler #41-403-06. I got it from Outdoor Concepts. Now I have another problem. There is no way to tell where the wires where on the old one. It was too eaten up by the battery acid. The new one is marked AC AC & B+ Anyone know how to wire this up to my H16.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

No specifics on this set-up. The AC terminals go to the engine alt. The B+ is the DC positive and connects to the battery positive. Generally speaking the actual connection path is to the battery terminal on the starter solenoid.

I'm ,most familiar with with the connector being a flat 3 terminal connection and labeled AC/B+/AC but from you comments it sound like on this engine it is something different.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, I'm sure you're correct,Mickey.
That's the way they are on the Kohler,in my Bolens,and the one I replaced on the Toro zero turn. Two wires from the alternator to the outer spade terminals of the reg/rec.,and one from the center spade terminal of the reg/rec.,to the switch-side of the + battery terminal on the solenoid.
Mine has a 20amp fuse,inline,between the solenoid,and the reg/rec.,though.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's a copy of the tube frame service manual.

You will find the wiring diagram for the H16 on page 2-16.

It may or may not be of help since you say that you have a Kohler engine, and the H16 should have the TEC HH 160 engine.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't remember saying it was a Kohler. Could have but it isn't. It is the HH 160. The terminals are, One marked B+ and two marked AC I think I may have a much better idea of how to hook it up. The old one didn't haven any markings left on it. I will get back to you all with what wires there are on it. And many thanks to all who posted to help. You guys make life a lot easier. Hope I can help you guys in the future. I am going to dig thur all my old manuals and post a list so if there is something you need I can return the favor.


----------

